# goat losing hair



## honeyb12

One of my goats is losing his hair Its coming out in clumps and he has bald patches.  The skin looks grayish in color and attached to the ends of clumps of hair looks like dirty dandruff. probably about a month or so ago I bathed him and treated him for lice. And have since been putting a little DE and python powder on him, but just in certain areas (like down his back and some on his testicles). I have only applied it a couple of times and didnt use that much.  He has been one that we have really babied since we have had him. He is separated from the rest of my herd, because he is lacking weight and muscle(which we are trying to remedy). i dont really know his history but I am assuming he is still pretty young, possibly under a year. He eats fine (hes a pig actually) but he is very laid back compared to the other goats. He is a really sweet boy. and I really want to do everything I can to get him healthy and running with the rest of the herd. Also I gave him 3ml of safeguard for tapeworms on Sunday night. He is approx 35#. Anybody have any ideas, what could be going on with this goat?


----------



## honeyb12

Ps: His hair is course and dry, and has no sheen to it like my other goats. I just thought that might be from the DE. He has been eating Hay, a mixture of Alfalfa pellets, grain, and BOSS.  Plus he free forages all day, on 4 acres.


----------



## cmjust0

What kind of mineral do you set out?


----------



## elevan

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> What kind of mineral do you set out?


x2


In addition DE is VERY drying.  I would stop using it for the time being until you can get this situation under control.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Roll farms

I'd get some vitamin E (for people) and give him 2-3 of those for a couple of days.  Also some Zinc tablets.  

If it's a creepy-crawly outside bug issue, I would give him 1cc per 100# of ivomec, injected....it'll hurt, but it'll kill the bugs.  Repeat in 14 days.

If you have access to Red Cell, give him 5cc on day 1 and 2 cc every other day for 2 wks, then 3cc 1x a week until his coat looks better.

Internal parasites can wreak havoc on a goat, as can mineral imbalance (as mentioned).  

If they're not on loose mineral (mineral blocks and salt don't count, sheep mineral doesn't count (not enought copper), start them on a good goat mineral asap.

Manna Pro makes a decent one that TSC carries in an 8 or 10# bag in the goat section.
A scant handful of Black Oil Sunflower Seed daily might help, too.


----------



## honeyb12

Yeah I just have a billy block out for him..but I dont think he even acknowledges it. Someone told me that they get enough minerals in the grain they eat or the stuff they eat in the pasture. He eats the chickens food also. I somewhat spoil him..he just hangs out in the yard (he is not in with the other goats). We have free range chickens, ducks , and geese. We also have a border collie and a pyrenese/collie cross that lick him and love on him as well. He is more like a dog than a goat. So i can just give him the Ivomec plus subQ? I usally feed the black oil sunflower seeds anyways with other stuff.  Im still trying to figure how to post a pic.


----------



## Stacykins

Just a question, is the DE food grade? It should say that it is "Food Chemical Codex Grade". If not, you could have some real problems. DE that is not food grade, like the kind used for pools is loaded with chemicals. That just came to mind when I read your post.


----------



## Queen Mum

Chicken feed is NOT good for goats if it is the medicated kind.  And some chicken feed has arsenic in it.  Keep it away from him.   He needs regular minerals.  He's probably not getting nearly enough.  It sounds like he's got a mineral deficiency.   

The advice Roll Farms gave you is good and sound.  

I would suggest adding the following:

Mix the first dose of red cell and some goat minerals with some vitamin B, 1000 mg of selenium (you can get that at a health food store)  about 1600 IU of Vitamin E (4 caps melted  in hot water) some probiotics and some molasses with water.   Put it all in a big turkey baster and put the thing in his mouth and squeeze.  He will lap it all down.   

On the rest of the red cell doses give him goat minerals and probiotics and 400 IU Vitamin E mixed with warm water and a little molasses.  Follow the dosing directions on the goat mineral package for the daily dose but double it the first dose.   

Give him a tablespoon of olive oil mixed with his feed.  And throw in a couple handfuls of black oil sunflower seeds.  

Also, get some mild horse shampoo with a parasite/flea/tick killer in it.  Give him a bath. Don't be afraid to scrub him well with a wash cloth or a soft brush.  You need to debride all the dead flaky skin and dander.   Use nice warm water and warm water to rinse him down.   Then towel him down good.  He will probably be completely naked when you are done and you will feel like poo looking at him, but it will be good for his skin.   Make sure he is dry.  

If he is bald after his bath and if it is very sunny where you are, keep him out of the sun for a day or two and let him out for brief periods of time so his skin can adjust and he doesn't sunburn  or put a light t-shirt on him.  It will take a couple weeks before his hair grows back in.


----------



## jodief100

Is it the pink Billy Block?  Those things are worthless.  They have no selenium.  Goats sometime have difficulty getting enough mineral from a  block, loose minerals are better.  As far as getting enough minerals from grain and brouse, probably not.   Very few areas of the United States have enough minerals in the soil for the plants to have enough for a goat's needs.  

I agree with Queen Mum and Roll on the other stuff.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I would agree that he is in much need of minerals and vitamines. I would put out loose goat minerals for him free-choice in a bowel of some kind, then I would put 15cc of red cell in his grain every day for a couple weeks. Along with extra vitamin E like roll discribed. If you are any good at drenching I would drench him with 30cc of red cell the first day. 

I would also   consider adding some oil to his feed, Flaxseed or sunflower seeds. While he builds his condition back up and improves coat quality. Probably for the next 2 or 3 months. Feed his GOAT grain with ammonia chloride twice a day, and get him out of the  chicken feed. 

If he still has lice problems it can really run them down, or he could have been so run down by the lice that he is needed lots of extra minerals to help him build up. 

You could use more alfalfa instead of more grain to help put weight on.


----------



## honeyb12

Well it sounds like i have my work cut out for me..But I definately will do this all that is recommended i really want him to get better and feel like a new goat. . Thanks to everyone for all your help. I need to put him in separate pen it sounds like. That will be the only way to keep him from eating the chickens food. and the Billy block I have is bluish in color-I think its berry flavored or something. I feel like such a bad goat owner I had no idea there were sooo many things to learn. Holy Goat!!!  Thanks again..I will keep you all posted on the little goat that could..hehe! We traded two turkeys for this goat..little did I know..Oh well, hes worth it I love him dearly.


----------



## honeyb12

What would be the dosage for the vitamin b? I have something called B-Activ, from the health food store it has Vitamins B1 20mg, B2 20mg, B3 (niacin) 10mg,B3 (niacinamide) 130mg, B6 20mg,Folate 800mcg, B12 400mcg, Biotin 400mcg, B5 (pantolenic acid) 150mg, Choline (citrate) 30mg, and Benfotiamine (whatever this is) 20mg. It is in capsule form. Whew! 

His skin looks like its peeling, like there is a coat of greasy gray skin that peels off (with the hair) Almost like cradle cap except its a grayish color instead of yellow. when the skin comes off underneath is pinkish normal looking skin (no hair of course). Hes romping around and acting fine.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

oh, don't feel bad, it sounds llike you are doing the best you can.  

I think I would consider mange or exterior parasites as a possible problem still. 


As far as the B, you can't over dose on it, since it is like vitamin C and doesn't build up in the system. The selenium, copper and vitamin E do build up in the system and over time can become toxic. But you are a long ways from that at this point. I personally can't help you with a Vitamin B dosage, I use an injectable and give it a couple times a day for a few days when a goat isn't feeling well. I do beleive Red cell also has a far amount of Vitamin B in it. But when I looked at the Vitamin E level in red cell it was quit low.  And I added more to the drench or feed using gel caps from my vitamin cabinets, cutting them open and squeezing a couple 400 units on the feed. for a few days. 

I also calculated at one time that one once of Recell(30 cc) delivers the maximum recommended dosage of selenium for a day, So if the goat is getting additional selenium from grain and mineral salts, I would do 30 cc for very long, that is why I recommended 15 cc a day(1/2 ounce) And to discontinue use after a couple weeks. Then only putting out good loose minerals. 

Good luck with your goat.


----------



## Queen Mum

The "skin that is peeling" isn't skin, it's dead skin cells and oily residue mixed with dirt.  AKA dander.  Don't be afraid to scrub it off gently.   For the vitamin B tablets, just mash up about 3 or 4 of them and mix it with the other stuff.   

It sounds like he needs a good bath, and some TLC.  He will be a new goat when you are done with pink healthy skin.  His new hair will grow in as soon as all that gunk is off his body. He will be fine.


----------



## honeyb12

Where do u get the Red Cell?..I think I might have seen it TSC..


----------



## Queen Mum

You can get it at any feed store, tractor supply, etcetera.


----------



## Roll farms

TSC also carries a 'store brand' of red cell now (made by Dumor) but ....I'd stick w/ the real deal.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would agree that he is in much need of minerals and vitamines. I would put out loose goat minerals for him free-choice in a bowel of some kind, then I would put 15cc of red cell in his grain every day for a couple weeks. Along with extra vitamin E like roll discribed. If you are any good at drenching I would drench him with 30cc of red cell the first day.
> 
> I would also   consider adding some oil to his feed, Flaxseed or sunflower seeds. While he builds his condition back up and improves coat quality. Probably for the next 2 or 3 months. Feed his GOAT grain with ammonia chloride twice a day, and get him out of the  chicken feed.
> 
> If he still has lice problems it can really run them down, or he could have been so run down by the lice that he is needed lots of extra minerals to help him build up.
> 
> You could use more alfalfa instead of more grain to help put weight on.


If you can afford it, I find that Calf Manna is so much more than just a good supplement during lactation/growing kids.  I am finding my herd has the thickest shiniest coats since giving them a mix of the Calf Manna and Dumor Goat Grower(contains Ammonium Chloride). Then allow your goats access to halves of pumpkin(complete with the seeds) for a cheaper high fiber alternative to the black oil sunflower seeds(at least until the price comes back down).

For lice killing dust that is 100% safe for all goats(even newborns & lactating females) that will not damage their coats, I use PYTHON Dust... TSC carries it, and I think Blue Seals do too. Lice are dead within 24 hrs, and 1 dusting works for about 5 months.


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that he is in much need of minerals and vitamines. I would put out loose goat minerals for him free-choice in a bowel of some kind, then I would put 15cc of red cell in his grain every day for a couple weeks. Along with extra vitamin E like roll discribed. If you are any good at drenching I would drench him with 30cc of red cell the first day.
> 
> I would also   consider adding some oil to his feed, Flaxseed or sunflower seeds. While he builds his condition back up and improves coat quality. Probably for the next 2 or 3 months. Feed his GOAT grain with ammonia chloride twice a day, and get him out of the  chicken feed.
> 
> If he still has lice problems it can really run them down, or he could have been so run down by the lice that he is needed lots of extra minerals to help him build up.
> 
> You could use more alfalfa instead of more grain to help put weight on.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford it, I find that Calf Manna is so much more than just a good supplement during lactation/growing kids.  I am finding my herd has the thickest shiniest coats since giving them a mix of the Calf Manna and Dumor Goat Grower(contains Ammonium Chloride). Then allow your goats access to halves of pumpkin(complete with the seeds) for a cheaper high fiber alternative to the black oil sunflower seeds(at least until the price comes back down).
> 
> For lice killing dust that is 100% safe for all goats(even newborns & lactating females) that will not damage their coats, I use PYTHON Dust... TSC carries it, and I think Blue Seals do too. Lice are dead within 24 hrs, and 1 dusting works for about 5 months.
Click to expand...

Whether or not Dumor goat contains AC depends on your region - it is not always an ingredient.


----------



## honeyb12

Well I got all the stuff..Unfortunately I already bought the Dumor Magic Cell ..I read ingrediaents same stuff just a little cheaper. I am making the concoction right now and giving it to him as well as giving him a bath ( I am using a mild dog/cat shampoo with flea stuff in it as I couldnt find one for horses that had flea/parasite controll in it-hope that is fine) . Poor thing he will be royally picked on today. Thanks for the pumpkin idea vs BOSS. What do u guys of peanut hay?


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> TSC also carries a 'store brand' of red cell now (made by Dumor) but ....I'd stick w/ the real deal.


Roll - I'm curious since you work at TSC and Dumor is a TSC brand...why you're recommending the name brand if ingredients are the same?  Know something we dont?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

honeyb12 said:
			
		

> Well I got all the stuff..Unfortunately I already bought the Dumor Magic Cell ..I read ingrediaents same stuff just a little cheaper. I am making the concoction right now and giving it to him as well as giving him a bath ( I am using a mild dog/cat shampoo with flea stuff in it as I couldnt find one for horses that had flea/parasite controll in it-hope that is fine) . Poor thing he will be royally picked on today. Thanks for the pumpkin idea vs BOSS. What do u guys of peanut hay?


I haven't tried it, but I have heard some good things about peanut hay.    PUmpkins are a great suggestion.


----------



## Queen Mum

He will be royally treated.  He'll hate the bath and love it at the same time.  Just towel him down good and make sure he knows he's loved.   By the way, what hair he has left will be all curly for a couple hours.  Don't worry.  It will straighten out again.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that he is in much need of minerals and vitamines. I would put out loose goat minerals for him free-choice in a bowel of some kind, then I would put 15cc of red cell in his grain every day for a couple weeks. Along with extra vitamin E like roll discribed. If you are any good at drenching I would drench him with 30cc of red cell the first day.
> 
> I would also   consider adding some oil to his feed, Flaxseed or sunflower seeds. While he builds his condition back up and improves coat quality. Probably for the next 2 or 3 months. Feed his GOAT grain with ammonia chloride twice a day, and get him out of the  chicken feed.
> 
> If he still has lice problems it can really run them down, or he could have been so run down by the lice that he is needed lots of extra minerals to help him build up.
> 
> You could use more alfalfa instead of more grain to help put weight on.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford it, I find that Calf Manna is so much more than just a good supplement during lactation/growing kids.  I am finding my herd has the thickest shiniest coats since giving them a mix of the Calf Manna and Dumor Goat Grower(contains Ammonium Chloride). Then allow your goats access to halves of pumpkin(complete with the seeds) for a cheaper high fiber alternative to the black oil sunflower seeds(at least until the price comes back down).
> 
> For lice killing dust that is 100% safe for all goats(even newborns & lactating females) that will not damage their coats, I use PYTHON Dust... TSC carries it, and I think Blue Seals do too. Lice are dead within 24 hrs, and 1 dusting works for about 5 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not Dumor goat contains AC depends on your region - it is not always an ingredient.
Click to expand...

Not Dumor Goat.... Dumor Goat *GROWER*.  The grower always contains AC.

PS: for those who don't know: Dumor is Purina, just packaged with a different name specifically for TSC at a special price.  At the bottom of every Dumor label it says  Purina Mills


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford it, I find that Calf Manna is so much more than just a good supplement during lactation/growing kids.  I am finding my herd has the thickest shiniest coats since giving them a mix of the Calf Manna and Dumor Goat Grower(contains Ammonium Chloride). Then allow your goats access to halves of pumpkin(complete with the seeds) for a cheaper high fiber alternative to the black oil sunflower seeds(at least until the price comes back down).
> 
> For lice killing dust that is 100% safe for all goats(even newborns & lactating females) that will not damage their coats, I use PYTHON Dust... TSC carries it, and I think Blue Seals do too. Lice are dead within 24 hrs, and 1 dusting works for about 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not Dumor goat contains AC depends on your region - it is not always an ingredient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Dumor Goat.... Dumor Goat *GROWER*.  The grower always contains AC.
> 
> PS: for those who don't know: Dumor is Purina, just packaged with a different name specifically for TSC at a special price.  At the bottom of every Dumor label it says  Purina Mills
Click to expand...

Sorry, hope you aren't mad at me but I would have to challenge that satement, it may be made by purina Mills, but more than likely the reason that it is cheaper, isn't just because it was discounted for tSC, but because they have tweeked a couple of the ingredients in it, or added a little cheaper ingredients to it or have not added as expensive of ingredients to it, to make it more cost affective for TSC to sell. Not saying it is a bad feed. Just saying it may not have in it a couple of the same things as Purina Impulse, which is specificly labeled as a show feed and very expensive, I beleive right now almost $20 a 50lb bag. 

For example:  When discussing feed with the maker of Show Rite Duncan feeds, He had several bags of different types of feeds, Some better for young kids, some better for bucks, but then he had a couple very high-end feeds. With a price difference of around one dollar between the two of them. When we asked him, "why the difference?"  He explained that the one feed has a ver expensive type of digestable fat in it that he has been very very happy with, but it adds cost to the feed, Even though the feed labels read the same.  FEed ingredients labels do not have to put all the details on their labels, and acutally starting a few months ago, they don't even have to put the proper order on the ingredients label. Now when you look at a label, just because the corn isn't first, doesn't mean that corn products are not the biggest ingredients in the product.


----------



## Queen Mum

Getting back to the subject at hand....  I want to know how is the goat?  How did his bath go?  How does his skin look?  Is he feeling OK?   Pictures?   Hopefully before and after...


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford it, I find that Calf Manna is so much more than just a good supplement during lactation/growing kids.  I am finding my herd has the thickest shiniest coats since giving them a mix of the Calf Manna and Dumor Goat Grower(contains Ammonium Chloride). Then allow your goats access to halves of pumpkin(complete with the seeds) for a cheaper high fiber alternative to the black oil sunflower seeds(at least until the price comes back down).
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not Dumor goat contains AC depends on your region - it is not always an ingredient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Dumor Goat.... Dumor Goat *GROWER*.  The grower always contains AC.
> 
> PS: for those who don't know: Dumor is Purina, just packaged with a different name specifically for TSC at a special price.  At the bottom of every Dumor label it says  Purina Mills
Click to expand...

Previous experience tells me that just because the label of a store branded product says it is made by a name brand company does not mean that it is the exact same.

I cannot find any info on Dumor Goat _Grower_.  Tractor Supply states that they only have the Dumor Goat Feed and the Dumor Goat Sweet Formula Feed.  Maybe it's a regional thing.

Regardless, no one should assume that a product has an ingredient just because of a name.  Regional manufacturing can vary.  Always read the label for a list of ingredients.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Getting back to the subject at hand....  I want to know how is the goat?  How did his bath go?  How does his skin look?  Is he feeling OK?   Pictures?   Hopefully before and after...


x2


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not Dumor goat contains AC depends on your region - it is not always an ingredient.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Dumor Goat.... Dumor Goat *GROWER*.  The grower always contains AC.
> 
> PS: for those who don't know: Dumor is Purina, just packaged with a different name specifically for TSC at a special price.  At the bottom of every Dumor label it says  Purina Mills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Previous experience tells me that just because the label of a store branded product says it is made by a name brand company does not mean that it is the exact same.
> 
> I cannot find any info on Dumor Goat _Grower_.  Tractor Supply states that they only have the Dumor Goat Feed and the Dumor Goat Sweet Formula Feed.  Maybe it's a regional thing.
> 
> Regardless, no one should assume that a product has an ingredient just because of a name.  Regional manufacturing can vary.  Always read the label for a list of ingredients.
Click to expand...

Not sure what to say on the TSC website info thing, since we have found inaccuracies between what their website says they do or do not have and what is actually found in-store.  Which is why we call our local TSC if we see a product mentioned or don't see a product mentioned that other people say they carry, and verify with our store before making the trip.

As for the quality of the feed, according to the Purina Mills representative that I dealt with, it IS their show feed(same amounts and same ingredients) just given a different name with an accompanying cheaper price due to the fact that TSC orders such LARGE quantities of their product at one time. Much like buying a pallet of feed is cheaper than buying the same number of bags individually. Also, as I stated, their grower ALWAYS has Ammonium Chloride in the mix, it is not a regional addition... again, I was told this by a Purina Mills representative.


----------



## cmjust0

I'm convinced that even Purina isn't necessarily Purina anymore, depending on where ya buy it..  When I buy the huge 40lb bags of Purina Dog Chow from Wal-Mart, it looks completely different than when I buy the smaller 20lb or smaller bags from dollar general or another store.  The Wal-Mart bags seem to contain more of the larger, light brown chunks, and the food is overall *much* drier than what I get in smaller bags..  The smaller bags are downright oily in comparison, and have much more of the smaller, darker chunks..  It just looks like better food to me -- and the dogs can tell a difference too..

They'll eat the Wal-Mart stuff, but they scarf the dollar store stuff down a lot quicker..  And if I go from the dollar store stuff back to the Wal-Mart stuff, there's usually a brief moment of...hey, wait a minute...before they start eating.  

Tags are all exactly the same, bag and label is exactly the same..  And that food used to be $21.99 at WalMart, then came down to $20.99, and now it's $19.99..  I'm going to buy a large bag from TSC -- where it's like $23/$24 -- next time and see if there's a difference between their bulk bags and the bulk Wal-Mart bag..  I truly, honestly believe that Wal-Mart has pushed Purina not only to NOT increase prices, but to actually push their prices down.....and that drier food that *appears* to be of lower quality is the result.

I can't back that up, though..

But I will say that *if* that's the case, then a Purina tag on Dumor feed really doesn't mean anything except that Dumar contracts with a Purina Mills factory to produce *their* feed to *their* specification.


----------



## honeyb12

I thinks he is doing better thanks for all the wonderful info and input..He didn't lose all his hair during the bath but he lost a good bit right on his haunches, on either side of his backbone (he looks like he has a mohawk straight down his back..funny). I wish I knew how to post pics on here..I have even read the instructions and still cant figure out..Oh well I will have to play with it a while when I can find the time... If you can get on my page..u might be able to see a pic of him..somehow I managed to download that..but that is all I have been able to do..not quite sure how I even acomplished that..lol! Im sooo computer stupid. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

If you already have his picture on the uploads page, you just need to go to uploads and copy and past the "Url" that is under the little picture onto your post. When you submit your post the picture will come up. 

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

and yes, I could see the picture of him on your PAGE.


----------



## honeyb12

Here is Moe Before hair loss





And here he is after hair loss..poor thing..how humilating.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I new the hair loss was going to bad. Poor thing.  Just keep in mind as you are giving him vitamines and minerals, Things like selenium and copper can become toxic.


----------



## honeyb12

Moe seems to have alot of dark patches..that wasn't noticeable before he lost his hair..I hope it comes back in dark in those areas..he would be quite handsome..(although he already is to me..even without hair). im guessing he is Nubian or Nubian cross maybe--look at those ears..hehe!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

could be nubian boer cross, but at only 35lbs, he is way under weight or also has something smaller in him. 

It is going to take 3 to 4 months of regular feedings and daily care to really start seeing improvements.  In that bad of shape I would consider monthly worming or monthly fecals until he is back in shape. Also, checking for coccidiosis. 

He is going to need some serious groceries. To start putting on muscle.


----------



## Queen Mum

Actually, he really looks pretty good.  That hair will come in very well.  It will take a several weeks, but it will come in all at once, and will look very smooth and new.   Keep up the good work.  You might add some flax seed meal to his diet for a couple weeks.  And get some nutritional yeast to add to his diet as well.  (He will like that.)  It will add a nice shine to the new coat.  I would agree though he needs to be fed up a bit.  Good hay and get a fecal check done.


----------



## honeyb12

Yeah he is small and definately does not have alot of muscle tone..Im guessing he is only about 5-7 mons old..He has actually grown since we have had him(a little taller)..I can tell..I guess he has to look worse before he gets better. But I am giving him red cell, probiotics, vitamin e, and loose minerals--he's only had two treatments of that so far--he hates it- and it makes a huge mess all over him and me..hehe. He has free choice of grain, alfalfa pellets, and handful of BOSS and constant access to hay (coastal) right now, plus he browses. He eats good and is definately a talker(bleats when he is lonely and wants attention--he's very spoiled). Im going to inject all my goats with Ivomec plus this afternoon/evening (Moe included)..fun times ahead! I hate stressing them out. Thanks u guys for being there and helping me and Moe Moe out during this time. He thanks u too!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I find, they will put on hieght(frame) first and then the muscling will come on after that.


----------

